# 3d direct device problem, please help!



## pat123 (Oct 10, 2006)

i have recently reinstalled windows, and due to this when i downloaded my games again i was not able to play them like before because a message comes up saying it can not find a compatible direct 3d device or on my other game a direct 3d accelerator. if anyone as any idea and can help me i would be very greatful indeed.thanks


----------



## Scorpion (Jun 14, 2005)

Sounds like you need to install the drivers for your video card, or video chip if it is on-board integrated video.

Scorp.


----------



## pat123 (Oct 10, 2006)

how do i install my drivers for my video card, i totally have no idea about drivers and how they work. thanks for the reply.


----------



## Scorpion (Jun 14, 2005)

First you need to find out what video card you have, or video chip. Right click on My Computer, click properties, then the Hardware tab. Click the + to Open Display Adapters, and tell us what it says there.

Also, let us know if this is a generic built computer, or something like a Dell or HP system.

Scorp


----------



## pat123 (Oct 10, 2006)

sorry about the very late reply. in my device manger i went into sound video and game controllers and under that i got- audio codecs,legacy audio drivers,legacy video capture devices,media controll devices,realtek AC97 audio and video codecs.

my computer is a packard bell.
thanks


----------



## Scorpion (Jun 14, 2005)

Sounds like you don't have a video card as such, but 'onboard' video, which is built into the motherboard. For that to work, you will need to find the driver disk that came with the computer, or go to the PB website. Try HERE and pick the model, then the number etc...until you get to the downloads part. Then look for chipset drivers, or video/audio drivers. Download and install them.

Better make sure you have an onboard video though....easiest way is to see which way the monitor cable plugs into the back...is it horizontal or vertical...if horizontal, there is a very good chance you have a separate video card - in which case you would need to find out the make/model. As device manager is not telling, te only other way would be to open up the case and look for markings on the card. 
If vertical, it is onboard, as the 'plug' connects directly to the motherboard....so you need to download as above

Scorp.


----------



## pat123 (Oct 10, 2006)

my cable is vertical, if u mean the thick black cable. i have gone on the website and i wanted to know if th link below is the one i should download.thank you.
http://support.packardbell.com/global/item/index.php?i=platform_veloce_ipro&g=2000


----------



## pat123 (Oct 10, 2006)

http://support.packardbell.com/global/item/index.php?i=6944030000&pi=platform_veloce_ipro
or
http://support.packardbell.com/global/item/index.php?i=6943510000&pi=platform_veloce_ipro

sorry but the link above was wrong i think.thanks


----------



## Scorpion (Jun 14, 2005)

Hm...seems like you think there are a couple of choices. Please go to HERE and download and install Belarc Advisor. It will run automatically once installed. Once done, please post the details of 'Main Circuit Board' (on right hand side) and 'Display' (further down on right).

We'll see what we can figure out from there.

Scorp.
[Note] Be careful NEVER to post and of the USERS or SOFTWARE LICENSES details!!


----------



## pat123 (Oct 10, 2006)

Main Circuit Board b
Board: NEC COMPUTERS INTERNATIONAL MS-7168 1.0
Bus Clock: 200 megahertz
BIOS: American Megatrends Inc. 080012 07/20/2005

Display
None detected

i dont know if my spec will be good enough for one of the games i have downloaded,but i previously had madden 07 and it worked fine. thanks for the reply.


----------

